# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  برنامج التخسيس الصحي في 9 أيام.. كلين 9

## MAJIDA

برنامج التخسيس الصحي في 9 أيام.. كلين 
مع عرض تجارب بعض الأشخاص 
المنتج مفحوص ومصرح رسميا بوزارة الصحة الاماراتية 


وحاصلة على براءة اختراع دولية وموافقة هيئة الصحة العالمية 


مجموعة كلين 9 هي مجموعة منتجات طبيعية هدفها الاساسي هو تنظيف الجهاز الهضمي من كافة السموم والكيماويات التي تجمعت على مر السنين في اجسامنا من خلال المأكولات السريعة والدسمة الغير صحية والتي تؤثر بصورة سلبية على عملية الهضم وتجبر الجسم على تخزين كميات الدهون الغير قابلة للهضم والتي بدورها تزيد من الوزن وتؤثر على الصحة العامة للجسم


مجموعة كلين 9 هي احد منتجات شركة فوريفر ليفينج برودكتس الامريكية المتخصصه في انتاج المواد الطبيعية 100% من الزراعة الى المنتج النهائي لضمان الجودة والفاعلية، واساس جميع منتجات الشركة هي نبات الصبار المعروف منذ الاف السنين بفوائده المتعددة لجسم الانسان وايضاً على منتجات النحل بأنواعها مثل اقراص اللقاح وغذاء ملكات النحل الغنية عن التعريف بفائدتها لجسم الانسان.

ليس كثير من الناس يملك الرغبة في القيام بعملية التنظيف الداخلي للجهاز الهضمي في المستشفيات برغم ضرورة القيام بها كل خمسة سنوات على الاقل للتخلص من السموم والكيماويات المتجمعة داخل اجسامنا، وذلك لصعوبتها وعدم الشعور بالارتياح في القيام بها بسبب استخدام اجهزة طبية تدخل في جسم الانسان للقيام بعملية التنظيف، مما لا يشجع كثير من الناس القيام بمثل هذه العملية، اما اليوم فقد اثبتت التجارب العلمية بأن مجموعة كلين 9 تقوم بعملية تنظيف شامل للجهاز الهضمي بصورة طبيعية وبدون اية اثار جانبية (لا يسبب اسهال) وذلك لاحتواء المجموعة على عصير الصبار الطبيعي الغني بالفيتامينات والمعادن والانزيمات
التي تغذي الجسم وتقوم بتنظيفه تنظيفاً شاملاً في نفس الوقت، والذي يساعد الجسم على خسارة الوزن الزائد بصورة طبيعية وايضا يحسن من كفاءة الجهاز الهضمي ولذلك فإن كلين 9 مفيد لكل الناس ولكل الاعمار حتى وان لم يكن لديهم زيادة في الوزن، لانه يقوم بعملية تنظيف شاملة للجهاز الهضمي مما يحسن الصحة العامة للانسان ويمده بالنشاط والحيوية.

برنامج مجموعة كلين 9 هو برنامج مدته تسعة ايام فقط يتم خلالها خسارة جوالي 5 كيلو جرام أو أكثر بإذن الله اعتماداً على مدى الالتزام بتعليمات البرنامج وبدون اية اثار جانبية، وسوف يتم المحافظة على الوزن الجديد نتيجة لتنظيف الجهاز الهضمي وتحسين عملية الهضم، مع القابلية لفقدان من 3 الى 4 كيلو اضافية بعد مرور من شهر الى شهرين على بداية البرنامج اذا تم الالتزام بما يجب عمله بعد فترة التسع ايام الاولى

عناصر البرنامج

-جارسينيا زائدGarcinia Plus (تمرمالابار) 
الفوائد والمزايا: 
1-يعمل على فقدان الشهية 
2-مفيد في مراقبة الوزن والمحافظة عليه 
3-يساعد في الحفاظ على: 
أ. نظارة الشعر 
ب. نقاء وصفاء الاظافر 
ج. نظارة البشرة وحمايتها من التشققات 
4. يساعد في تخفيض معدل الكوليستيرول

(برنامج كلين)5كيلو خلال ايام((رجيم صحي)) gmE43167.jpg

-هلام الألوفيراAloe Vera 

الفوائد والمزايا: 
1-الالوة علاج شاف طبيعي 
2-يستعمل كمنشط غذائي يومي 
3-مضاد طبيعي للالتهاب 
4-يساعد في إلاضطرابات الهضمية 
5-يساعد في إلتهابات المفاصل 
6-يساعد في علاج التشققات والطفح الجلدي 
7-يحفظ المنتج 5 سنوات في العلبة (مغلقة) ، 
و3 أشهر بعد فتحها
(برنامج كلين)5كيلو خلال ايام((رجيم صحي)) rC743521.jpg


-لايت شوكولاته ، فانيلا 
Lite Chocolate, Vanilla 

الفوائد والمزايا: 
1-يغطي احتياجات الجسم من الفيتامينات والمعادن 
2-بديل صحي عن وجبات الطعام 
3-يوفر موازنة دقيقة بين البروتين والوحدات الحرارية 
4-لا توجد إضافات حافظة 
5-تحتوي على 21 جرعة

(برنامج كلين)5كيلو خلال ايام((رجيم صحي)) Itw43713.jpg

الفوائد والمزايا: 
1-يعتبر لقاح النحل مكمل غذائي 
2-منشط للجسم 
3-يساعد عملية الهضم 
4-يساعد في التخفيف من عوارض الحساسية
(برنامج كلين)5كيلو خلال ايام((رجيم صحي)) Co943895.jpg

5-الماء
The Water
الفوائد والمزايا: 
قال تعالى 
{ وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي } 
وليس هناك أي شرح بعد كلام المولى عز وجل 


6-الرياضة
The Sports
الفوائد والمزايا: 
1-التمتع بالحيوية والنشاط 
2-منع الترهل 
3-التمتع بالنظارة والصحة 
فالعقل السليم في الجسم السليم
clean and lean 
ينزل5كغم خلال تسعة ايام
و 10- 20كغم خلال شهر
Forever living
بالنسبه لنظامهم هو يعتبر نظام حميه + نظافه ودهون اقل .

(برنامج كلين)5كيلو خلال ايام((رجيم صحي)) 
السعر:654 درهم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## MAJIDA

الكميه محدوده
التوصيل لاي مكان بالشرق الوسط والعالم
سارعي بالطلب

للطلب على الخاص او واتس اب

00170825783044

----------


## MAJIDA

مع قروب متابعه يومية على الواتس اب لزيادة الحماس
واتس اب

00170825783044

----------


## MAJIDA

وهنا عرض تجارب بعض الأشخاص
مع نظام فورايفر للتخسيس الرشاقه ماعادت حلماً
فنظام فورايفر للتخسيس اثبت فاعليته عالمياً ويعدك بخسارة من 7 ألى 13 كيلو خلال شهر واحد فقط شرط الالتزام التام واتباع التعليمات المرفقه بالنظام
اقتباس:

صديقتي جربته مع شوية تلاعب ونزلت 7 كيلو كيف الملتزم 
طريقة عمل النظام صحيه وامنه حيث يعمل النظام اولاً على تخليص الجسم من السموم ثم انقاص الوزن تدريجياً
تفاصيل الاستخدام مرفقه مع النظام 



اقتباس:
نظام روعة لكن يبي له التزام وجدية .. 





ها النظام تابع لشركة فوريفر clean and leanواسمه 


ينز ل 10 كغم
Forever living 

بالنسبه لنظامهم هو يعتبر نظام حميه + نظافه ودهون اقل .



وبتحصلين دخل العلبه جل لتنظيف المعده وهو طبيعي 100 بالميه .. مع باقي الشغلات الي تخليج ماتاكلين وايد ..

زجاجه علشان تحتفظين فيه بالخلطه ..

نشرة نظافة ونحافه 

كتيب اسلوب الحياه 

متر قياس ودليل المنتج 

وهاي كله لشهر 1 ولو حبيتي تكملين بعدها مو شرط تاخذين علبه ثانيه ..

وطبعا موضحين لج التمارين بالصور مع نظام غذائي صحي تداومين عليها بعدها ..

وفي 3 شغلات ممكن تكررينهم او 2 بس بعد الشهر وبهاي تحافظين على وزنج ..

النكهات الموجوده :

نكهة الفانيلا 

نكهة الشكلاته 

وسعر المنتج 789ريال (النظام الكامل ..



طبعا كلكم تعرفون ان الريجيمات اللي تنزل بسرعة اكبر عيب فيها نقص المواد الضرورية اولمغذيات 
غير كذا افتقارها للعناصر الغذائية و 
المهم وشرايكم انا النظام اللي اتبعته يحتوي على كل العناصر اللازمة للجسم والبشرة والشعر وينظف جسمك ويخليه ولا اروع وحتى برنامج رياضة وتمارين للاماكن اللي كل بنت تعاني منها البطن والأرداف 


تبون تعرفون وشو هو انا بقول لكم انا قبل اتبعت ريجيم .. ونزل وزني لكن اللي لاحظته ان شعري وبشرتي صارت تعبانة مرة بسبب افتقار النظام للمغذيات والعناصر الاساسية وبعد الولادة زاد وزني ولاني خفت تكون نتايج الريجيم مثل الاول .. 
المهم عندي صاحبة الله يوفقها وادعي لها ليل ونهار كانت توزن 130 كيلو وطولها 150 .. وبعد 4 شهور صارت 

غزالة ’’ المهم سالتها عن السر فقالت لي انها اتبعت نظام من شركة اسمها 

Forever living products 

clean and lean اسمه

تحمست خاصة انها قالت ان النظام يعالج وينظف وينحف فاخذت منها الرقم واتصلت على



طول عشان اطلب النظام واخذت نظام لشهر كامل 

بصراحة شوي غالي لكن نتايجه رهيبه

المهم زوجي كان مسافر ورجع تفاجا ان صاحبه الي يوزن 180 كيلو اللي يجيرنا واخوانه دايم يقولوا له لو تنقص 50 كيلو بس نشتري لك سيارة المهم الحين الرجال صار اضعف من زوجي



بعدها على طول جبته ومشيت عليه 

انا نحفت 15 كيلو .. بس في ناس نقصوا 20 او 15 او اكثر او اقل بشوي ..
اللي ماقلت هلكم ان النظام هذا يخليك تسوين رياضة صح ويخبرك عن الاوقات الملائمة للرياضة وكل وجبة متى تاكليها وبعد كم تتمرني انا جني حتى شريط قياس مع البرنامج وورقة قياسات وتمارين والنظام الغذائي 

اقتباس:

المكملات الغذائيه امي استخدمت البرنامج الخاص بالتخسيس طبعا آنا قاعده أشرح تجارب الناس اللي أشوفهم جدامي ضعفت بس عقب استمرت تاخذ حبوب الجارسينيا والحمدلله مع مداومتها عليه ماصارت تعاني من ارتفاع الكولسترول وحتى بودرة فوريفر لايت تقول انها تريحها وماتعاني من مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي ...
جني طولت عليكم هع عاد السموحه منكم ع المغثه وأعتذر من الأخت صاحبة الموضوع على الإطاله
-----------------------------------

لاخت هبونه من الكويت ورأيها بشراب الاولفير اللي يجي مع الرجيم
اقتباس من مشاركة هبونة حلوة 
انا من الكويت ومجربة منتجات هالشركة وبيني وبين الي عارضتهم رب العالمين والله ماعرفها بس المنتجات روعة وخصوصا شراب الالوفيرا خلصني من الآم القولون خلال اسبوع 

وربي يوفقج

----------


## MAJIDA

انا ابتسام من عمان تجربتي مع كلين 9 من شهرين كان وزني 115 كيلو عانيت كثير من الكرش وضخامه جسمي ﻻ نوم وﻻ جلسه وﻻ سياقه سيارة واتعب من الوقفه بدوام وكل هذا بسبب الوزن انا طولي165 طبعا من بديت استخدم كلين 9 الحين شهرين نزل وزني 16كيلو الحين وزني99ادري وراي مشوار طويل اريد وزني يوصل 70وبالاصرار والعزيمه راح اوصل انا ما ياست بعدني مستمرة ولو خسرت فلوس عادي اهم شي صحتي مقاساتي وايد نزلت كنت البس قياس البنطبون42 الحين قياس البنطلون34قياساتي بجد نزلت وكان معي سواد بذقن والحمدلله راح بعد ما نزل وزني
والاسبوع الي طاف نزلت 4كيلو
فيومين

----------


## MAJIDA

ماشالله البرنامج الافضل على الإطلاق - طبيعي وامن  :Smile: 
يستغرب الكثير من النتائج الرائعه والسريعه لبرنامج الدايت الصحي كلين٩ .. ويتساءلون ماهو السر !!!!
السر بكل بساطه يكمن ب الألوفيرا جل - شراب الصبار

التغذية الجيدة تبدأ مع جهاز هضمي نظيف.
فالجهاز الهضمي النظيف يحقق اقصى استفادة من الاغذية و الأطعمة، تنظيف الجهاز الهضمي و غسيل المصران لم يعد بالامر الصعب او المكلف مع جل الألوفيرا - شراب الصبار الطبيعي.

ينصح به للكبار و الصغار فهو مضاد اكسدة جيد، و يخلص الجسم من السموم و الوزن و الحرقة والحموضة الراجعة هذا اضافة الى انه غني بالفيتامينات و المعادن و الاحماض الامينية (امينوأسيد).

اثبت البرنامج نجاحه لدى الأشخاص الجادين في إنقاص الوزن والتمتع بجسم رشيق ، لذلك لابد من تنظيف الجسم كخطوة أولى في هذا البرنامج وتتم هذه الخطوة عن طريق تناول المنتجات الطبيعية(فقط) في اليومين الأول والثاني ، ويعتبر تخطي اليومين الأول والثاني هي أصعب مرحلة في البرنامج لذلك يجب أن تكون جادا لتحسين حياتك وإنقاص وزنك والنتائج تستحق الجهد لذلك يجب الالتزام بالبرنامج حتى تتحقق النتائج المطلوبة.

Clean9 (المرحله اولى) برنامج سهل صحي ومغذي ويستخدم لمدة 9 أيام يمد الجسم بالتغذية المطلوبة وبنفس الوقت تطهيره من السموم (يرفع مستوى بالطاقة-يحسن النوم-البشره-الشعر-الأظافر-والمزاج العام-ويعالج مشاكل الجهاز الهضمي). يحتوي على جميع الأدوات اللازمة لمساعدتك على تنظيف نظامك والتحكم بصحتك.

Nutri lean (المرحله الثانيه-شهر او اكثر على حسب الوزن المراد أنقاضه ) يساعدك على تحقيق والوصول لوزنك المثالي بشكل تدريجي ومدروس ، تم تصميم هذا البرنامج لمساعدتك لتعويدك على اسلوب حياة اكثر صحه ورشاقه. من خلال استكمال هذا البرنامج، وسوف تتعلم تعيش حياتك و تصل وتحافظ على وزنك المثالي باتباع نظام غذائي صحيح بالاضافه الى انه سيعودك على ان تكون الرياضه من أسلوب حياه لاكتساب اللياقة البدنيه المثالية .

ومن مميزاتنا : ١-مرفق معه نظام غذائي يومي سهل ومرن (فطور -غذاء-عشاء-سناك)
٢- النتيجه بدون ترهلات و نضمن لك عدم استعاده الوزن آلمفقود بعد اجتياز مرحله التثبيت باذن الله 
٣- مساعدتك بوضع خطه للوصول للوزن المثالي بمده معقوله والمحافظة عليه باذن الله .
٤- متابعه دوريه من اخصائية اونلين والرد على اي استفسار مع كامل الدعم
٥- الانضمام لقروب نسائي او رجالي خاص بالمتابعه لخلق جو من المنافسه والحماس والمشاركه مع كامل الخصوصيه

----------


## ام الوصايف

الله يوفقج

----------


## MAJIDA

اشكرك عزيزتي والتوفيق للجميع

----------


## MAJIDA

سبحان الله من ودرت المنتج 10ايام واليوم وزنت وحصلت نفسي نازله 6كيلوا جنيت معقوله تميت اركب الميزان وانزل والرقم ثابت مايتغير

----------


## MAJIDA

شرب الماء الساخن على المعدة الفارغة
موضوع هامّ ليتني أستطيع إيصاله لكلّ إنسان
فما من شي أغلى بعد ديننا من عافية الأبدان .
يقول أحد أطباء القلب:
لو أنّ كلّ من يحصل على هذا البريد يرسله إلى من يعرفه، فإنّه سيكون سبباً في إنقاذ حياة إنسان.
العلاج بالماء الساخن ؟ لن تصدقوا الكم الكبير من اﻷمراض التي قدر الله سبحانه وتعالى شفائها بالماء فله الحمد والمنة .

قام اﻹتحاد الياباني للأمراض بنشر التجربة التالية للعلاج بالماء حيث بلغت نتائج نجاحه 100% للأمراض التاليه : -

الصداع 🔺 الضغط 🔺 الدم فقر الدم (الأنيميا) 🔺 داء المفاصل 🔺 الشلل 🔺 سرعة خفقان القلب 🔺 الصرع 🔺 السمنة 🔺 السعال 🔺 التهاب الحلق 🔺 الربو 🔺 السل 🔺 إلتهاب السحايا 🔺 وأي مرض آخر يتصل بالمسالك البوليه 🔺 فرط الحموضة 🔺 وإلتهاب غشاء المعدة 🔺 الدوسنتاريا 🔺 الإمساك 🔺 أي مرض يتصل بالعين والأذن والحنجرة 🔺
و عدم إنتظام الدورة الشهرية عند المرأة🔺
طريقة العلاج بالماء الذي تم غليه :
- إستيقظ مبكراً صباح كل يوم وإشرب (4) كاسات ماء سعة كل منها (160ملم) على معدة فارغة يكون الماء مائل إلى السخونه ليس ساخن يشوي اللسان وإنما يا حبذا يكون دافئ قريب إلى السخونه.
- لا تتناول أي نوع من الطعام أو السوائل قبل مضي 45 دقيقة.
- لا تتناول أي طعام أو شراب خلال الساعتين التاليتين لكل وجبة.

وقد يواجه البعض أو المرضى والمسنون صعوبة في البداية في شرب (4) كاسات ماء في وقت واحد لذا يمكنهم أن يتناولوا أقل من ذلك على أن يعملوا على زيادة الكمية تدريجياً إلى أن يتمكنوا من شرب الكمية المقترحة في غضون فترة زمنية قصيرة وقد أثبتت نتائج العلاج بالماء الشفاء من الأمراض التالية في المدة المبينة مع كل منها : -
داء السكري 30 يوماً.
إرتفاع ضغط الدم 30 يوماً.
مشاكل المعدة 10 أيام.
السرطان بأنواعه 9 شهور.
السل وإلتهاب السحايا 6 أشهر.
الإمساك والمغص 10 أيام .
مشاكل المسالك البولية والكلى 10 أيام.
مشاكل الانف والاذن والحنجرة 20 يوم.
مشاكل الدورة الشهرية 15 يومآ.
مشاكل القلب بأنواعها 30يوم.
الصداع 3 أيام .
فقر الدم (الأنيميا) 30 يوم.
السمنة 4 شهور.
الصرع والشلل 9 شهور.
المشاكل الجهاز التنفسي 4 شهور.
أنشرها لعله يستفيد غيرك وتعم الفائده على الناس .
(جرب لن تخسر شيئا ان لم ينفعك الماء فلن يضرك )
وتذكر قول الله عز وجل [وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ ٱلْمَآءِ كُلَّ شَىْءٍ حَىٍّ]

منقول.....

📣دعواتكم لي

----------


## MAJIDA

ايوا كلين9 ينظف الرحم ويساعد في انزال الدوره وتنظيمها
ايوا الحمدلله ويساعد ع الحمل
عندنا زبونه خمس سنوات ماحملت واستخدمت كلين ونقص وزنها والله رزقها بذريه
حلم تحقق بعد انجاز ومده قصيره ماتتعدى الاسبوعين

اتكلم عن نفسي وبكل ثقه

مشكلتي بدات من بعد الولاده 

ربي وهبني احلى بنت وملائت حياتي كلها بالفرح 
عشت مع ابنتي اجمل اللحضات 

وماكنت احن للانجاب مره بسبب الالم الولاده كنت دايما اقول ماريد عيال وفي وقت الالم دعيت ربي بان مايرزقني بعيال الا بعد 10 سنين

كانت الدعوه مستجابه لحد لحين

وبعدها خذيت حبوب منع الحمل 
وصار وزني يرتفع من كان وزني ف 60 ال صار وزني فالميه وشي 

وكنت دايما يجيني احبااط ورحت اعلاج صارو يعطوني حبوب السكري عشان ينزل وزني 

وكان الدمره والسبب الرئيسي للتكيسات عالمبايض

وصارت الدوره معي تنزل كل شهر ولكن مره تتاخر ومره تتقدم 
واذا نزلت نزلت يومين فقط

وبعدها انتظر كم يوم واغسل 

وسبحان الله الله وهبني احد الاخوات الي هيه  أزهار ولها جزيل الشكر 
وخذيت من عندهم المنتجات
واول ما استخدمت المنتجات نزل وزني سبحان الله خلال يومين وانصدمت 

واستمريت نقريبا اسبوعين ونزل وزني بفضل الله ثم هالمنتج 7 كيلو 

ماصدقت والكل لاحظ اني ضعفت ووجهي صار اضعف شوي والمقاسات الي بجسمي نفس الشي حتى خصري بان 

وكان بو شباب لما يشوفني يقولي ضعفتي وفرحان اني ضعفت وكان يشجعني 

بس انا عندي هدف واريد اوصل لهدفي 

وقبل عن يخلص الكورس الاولى نزلت الي الدوره بدون ما احس وسبحان الله كان اول مره ينزلي كذا

وحتى صرت واجد انزف انا استغربت فلبدايه بس للعلم انا كنت اعرف معلومات المنتج وكان شو فايدته
سبحان الله ع طول جاء فبالي اخذ المنتج الثاني


وبفضل الله وهالمنتج لما نزلت لي الدوره اول مره اجلس كذا ينزل لي بغزاره تمت تقريبا مايقارب 13 يوم 
وانا معي تكيسات وانسداد وبسببهم مايصير حمل
بس سبحان الله حسيت بعدها اني خفيفه 

وها انا اكمل ع الكورس الثاني وراح استمر باخذ 

منتجي العجيب كلين 9 وعسى يارب من بعد هالاستمرار 
تكون نتيجه جيده ويصير معي حمل 

وارجع احمل ان شاءالله 
بدون عمليات للنسداد ولا لتكيسات ☺☺

وراح ابشركم اول الناس
وعسى ربي يوفقني وانزل اكثر واكثر 
واوصل للهدف الي اريد تحقيقه 

وان شاءالله الى الامام دوما بدون تراجع مع كلين 9 

الي غير حياتي وغير مظهري كلين 9 سر حياتي


☺ شكرا فورايفر ليفنيج ☺
ام جويريه

----------


## MAJIDA

افتراضي برنامج التخسيس الصحي في 9 أيام.. كلين 9
برنامج التخسيس الصحي في 9 أيام.. كلين 
مع عرض تجارب بعض الأشخاص 
المنتج مفحوص ومصرح رسميا بوزارة الصحة الاماراتية 


وحاصلة على براءة اختراع دولية وموافقة هيئة الصحة العالمية

----------


## MAJIDA

يا رب

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## MAJIDA

الله واكبر

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## MAJIDA

يا الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## MAJIDA

ما شاء الله لا قوه الا بالله

----------


## MAJIDA

يا الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد

----------


## MAJIDA

برنامج التخسيس الصحي في 9 أيام.. كلين 9

----------


## دلوعة1

الله يوفقج 
ممكن اطرشيلي رقمج لو سمحتي علي الخاص او تواصلي وياي 0506668696 
لانه اعرف وحده من الأهل من فتره ادوره

----------


## ام غايوتى

هنا طلب عضوية التاجرة لكي تستطيعي طرح سلعتك بشكل صحيح
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...81%D9%8A%D8%B0

----------

